# Stair nosing vs floor trim?



## rob350 (Sep 13, 2014)

All of the wall trim is bring replaced with slightly taller/wider trim.
Recently installed a stair nosing (stairs are carpet, floor used to be carpet but is laminate now). 

After installing  we realized we did not take into account putting trim on the walls. My father who was helping me suggested just notching out the trim to go over the nosing.
I think this will look noticeable/cheap.
I think we should cut the ends back so the trim lays flat and the nosing buts up against it.

Thoughts?


----------



## beachguy005 (Sep 13, 2014)

Cut the nose trim not the baseboard, but you may not need to because you're going to have a bit of an issue aligning the joint on the baseboard.  The stair baseboard is mounted on the carpet, the landing is on the laminate which is lower. 
Looking at your photo it looks like if you reinstall the baseboard to the existing it wouldn't sit flat on the new flooring.  You may end up with a 1/4" gap under the baseboard over the laminate but you can add shoe mold to cover it.


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 13, 2014)

The white trim going down the stairs is being replaced? If not, Beachguy is right; you will have to fudge that joint.
Otherwise, what you do will depend on how easily the stair nose can be removed. It will be a much simpler job to trim that, if it comes up easily. You _could_ trim the baseboard on both sides, but unless you make it tight and perfect, you will probably always notice it.


----------



## rob350 (Sep 13, 2014)

White trim in the picture is what's being replaced
Nosing is no longer removable 
I do have a small electric die grinder with a small zip disc for cutting wood, figured that would be what I would have to use if I had to cut the nosing.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Sep 14, 2014)

This is the moment every man anticipates!  This is the reason to say: "Honey, I need to buy a special tool to finish the job."

What you need is a Fein Multi-Master (or the less expensive American versions).  It will give you a precision cut on the nosing so you can drop your base into a slot without notching it.  The finished look will be very clean and professional.

Check Craigslist for used tools that are local.  Check Ebay or Amazon for used tools too.  you do not have to take out a 2nd mortgage to get this upgrade.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nynD2SfyINU[/ame]


----------



## beachguy005 (Sep 14, 2014)

Just use a small hand saw, or, since it's such a small cut, you could even use a hacksaw.  Lay your trim on top of it pressed to the wall and mark a line with a sharp pencil.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 14, 2014)

I agree the nosing should be cut but think using the die grinder will leave  an unacceptable cut.A dovetail saw,.Japanese pull saw, multi tool with a GOOD  blade would all give you a better result.


----------

